# Best tool for cutting through an old tire?



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm looking to cut the "lip" around the outside of an old tire, so it doesn't hold water. I'm thinking there's going to be no easy way to do this, but in case someone knows something that works, I thought I'd put the question out there.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Why not just drill a hole(s) in the sidewall? Failing that, a reciprocating saw or a sharp knife work.

Michael


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

a utility knife works fairly well, just be careful and do not slip and stab your self, 

my experience with power tools is the rubber will drag on them and make it tough work, if not smoke the tool,

you got me looking,

it looks like a sharp knife,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdHC2lcLmrk&feature=related]Dump Tyre Cutter TR - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq-SJaBNKns&feature=related]Truck Tire Sidewall Cutter Test 2.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Sidewall Remover


> [Extra heavy duty utility knife blades


 is what the web site says the bottom machine uses,

one more U tube "How to cut tires, CAVEMAN style!" [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt-Me4DQQAc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

We use a sawsall to cut the side out of old tires.


----------



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I can't believe I hadn't thought of drilling holes. I'll do that if my cutting-off idea seems too hard.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I use my Sawzall and a demolition blade.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I used a sawzall....and plan to dull the blade pretty quickly.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

I just drilled 6 holes or so per tire, on the side I planned on being the down side for my failed potato planter experiment. Was very easy and no burnt out drills. I used a large bit, 7/16 or so.

At least they drain now that they're back in the pile until my next inspiration


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

A hook blade in a utility knife wrks better than straight blade


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

akaRach said:


> I just drilled 6 holes or so per tire, on the side I planned on being the down side for my failed potato planter experiment. Was very easy and no burnt out drills. I used a large bit, 7/16 or so.
> 
> At least they drain now that they're back in the pile until my next inspiration


Why did the tire potato planter fail??


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

maverickxxx said:


> A hook blade in a utility knife arks better than straight blade


 Completely agree so be careful! Those things cut like crazy!


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I used a jig saw with a metal blade in it. There used to be someone that sold special blades for the jig saw and cutting tires


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

Hint : Add some oil of any kind to any of the above and it will go quickly !!!!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

grannygardner said:


> We use a sawsall to cut the side out of old tires.


We use a sawsall to cut the lip from one side of a farm tractor tire but leave the other so that it will help hold moisture and use them as raised beds. 

Nancy


----------



## omnicat (Nov 29, 2005)

_
Originally Posted by akaRach View Post
I just drilled 6 holes or so per tire, on the side I planned on being the down side for my failed potato planter experiment. Was very easy and no burnt out drills. I used a large bit, 7/16 or so.

At least they drain now that they're back in the pile until my next inspiration
---------------

Why did the tire potato planter fail?? _

I was wondering why that failed, too. I've quite successfully grown potatoes in tire stacks.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

circular saw works fine. kiss the blade goodbye but what saw blade of any tool is gonna be good after chewing on a tire.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Use a bimetal gigsaw blade in a gig saw. works just fine and is easy to handle.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

omnicat said:


> _
> Originally Posted by akaRach View Post
> I just drilled 6 holes or so per tire, on the side I planned on being the down side for my failed potato planter experiment. Was very easy and no burnt out drills. I used a large bit, 7/16 or so.
> 
> ...



The plants grew but no potatoes ever developed. I really don't know why they didn't develop!

I hate to hijack the thread, but could u maybe pm your practice?


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Vermont whatever it is the company that makes the jigsaw blades makes a smooth blade for cutting rubber


----------



## saw man (Oct 22, 2020)

You can cut tire with a Sawzall. But you need to use the right tire cutting Sawzall blade for that. Also, using a quality air Sawzall will make your job very easy.


----------



## SpentPenny (Jun 11, 2020)

Sawzall. As previouly mentioned get the right blade.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Get on U Tube and type in, How to cut a tire. That ought to show you what your looking at doing


----------

